# Beefhearts.........



## massmaker56 (Mar 5, 2008)

So my baby red bellies love brine shrimp. But i cant get them to eat the beefheart. Ive heard that the beefheart helps for fast growth. Is there a trick to getting them to eat it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

There is no real trick to getting piranha's to eat anything from my experience. All piranha I have raised and tried different foods with are very stubborn at first. Especially getting them to eat pellets, don't even get me started lol

If you keep offering the beef heart they will eventually take it. But you offer it with the brine shrimp that they are already used to, they will most likely ignore the beefheart and eat the brine shrimp.

But also please don't be hung up on beefheart because it isn't the greatest food for your P's. It has alot of protein which is good but also alot of fat. You can try and trim off as much of the outer fat as possible if you are buying the heart whole from your grocery store.
Beefheart is best fed sparingly in their diets. Mine haven't had it in about 5 months now because I don't really like them to eat it roo often.

hope this helps.

By the way..Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

If I was gonna feed em some beefheart.. I gotta make sure they are hungry.







Maybe skip a day or so of feeding. Then I would knock on the glass(To let em know its feeding time), show em the food then drop a couple blood in there to get them rallied up..







Then after a few minutes, I drop the beefheart in there and enjoy.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> If I was gonna feed em some beefheart.. I gotta make sure they are hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when the fish see the food in their tank, they would know its feeding time lol :laugh: 
But everyone has their own methods


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Anytime you want to introduce a new kind of food, don't feed them for a day or two before. It won't hurt them, and the hungrier they get the more likely they'll try taking a chunk out of something they've never encountered before.
Remember, Beef Heart should be fed sparingly, as an occasional treat, not as part of their regular diet.


----------



## piranha1977 (Feb 15, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> If I was gonna feed em some beefheart.. I gotta make sure they are hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wondering if it is good to feed beefheart to a black piranha is good?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea.. On occasions yea.. I only did it once a week at most.. But rarely did it.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

I feed it to mine when they were babies and they loved it! they got to 6inch's in 5 months or so i mostly fed them tilapia and bloodworms but a trimmed beefheart cut or grinded is awesome protein for them. Now they are around 7inch's and i rarley feed them beefheart, infact i just tried this week and they didn't care to eat any. Beefheart is easy for them to bite off with their teeth at a young age and the protien is great but as they get older shrimp and fresh fish is fine.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

my reds LOVE beefhearts. just starve them for 2days n drop a cube of beefheart in, they'll eat it than.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> *WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?*
> Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.
> 
> ORGAN MEATS
> The same can be said about organ meats as has been said of red meats and poultry. Captive piranhas will get all of their dietary requirements that organs provide through the regular feedings of live/frozen/fresh-killed whole fishes. *Foods such as beef heart, lung, liver, and intestine should NOT be a part of piranha's regular diets in captivity.*


Stay away from beefheart, no good for your fishes.

Hater


----------

